# Rip Off Prices



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

UK

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/General-Tools-828-Digital-Sliding-T-Bevel-Gauge-/140743855127?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item20c4fccc17#ht_500wt_1287

USA

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=30936


----------



## meikou (Jun 12, 2008)

That particular seller on ebay has the most ridiculous prices. I was looking for the old marples in a few odd sizes and that person always has them but wants a arm and a leg for them


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

"Unfortunately, access to this particular item has been blocked due to legal restrictions in some countries. We are blocking your viewing in an effort to prevent restricted items from being displayed. Regrettably, in some cases, we may prevent users from accessing items that are not within the scope of said restrictions because of limitations of existing technology. Please accept our apologies for any inconvenience this may cause, and we hope you may find other items of interest on eBay."

eBay is utterly stupid


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

http://www.amazon.com/General-Tools-828-Digital-Sliding/dp/B00563TLSI/ref=sr_1_1?s=industrial&ie=UTF8&qid=1337209026&sr=1-1

better price on Amazon $25 and free shipping


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Mad it is.
Mad(s)


----------



## KenBee (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't buy from Rockler because in my estimation they think their products are gold plated for the prices they charge. On occasion I have found the exact same item at Rockler 10 -15 dollars less at another online site. A case in point is the DeWalt 611PK router kit at $199.00, but it was $209.00 a couple of weeks ago. Amazon has it at $179.?? and I paid $174.00 with free shipping for mine.

I was able to access the Ebay listing even though it has now ended, but with other listings of the same item.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

For tools and things sold at other places, sure, but browse their outlet and you can catch some great deals.


----------



## stonedlion (Jan 12, 2011)

I agree, some eBay sellers are asking way too much for some items. I think they are counting on unsavvy buyers who assume that the best deals are always on eBay. It's a safe assumption, IMO, that eBay is the only one making money with listing fees.

As for Rockler, they are, as Minnesotans like to say, *"spendy"*. But, NiteWalker is right, Rockler has some good deals in their Outlet Store and some of their promotions are pretty good too.


----------

